# Removing Decals



## GEN (May 30, 2008)

Greetings All,
New on here. Quick question, what is the best way to remove original decals from a titanium frame? I have a 2004 Tuscany and the decals are cracked and chipped a bit. I have some new decals coming but want to remove the originals without damaging/scratching the frame. I have heard/read a few different ways, blow dryer, Goo Gone. Which is the best safest way. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## GEN (May 30, 2008)

Okay, I will answer my own question..........................

FYI, Blow dryer, plastic scraper and clean up the rest with Goo Gone Citrus Cleaner. Ti tubes look spotless, no scratches, and bike smells good enough to eat!!

CIAO! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

acetone also works...paint it on, let it soak a little, a little more acetone, and it'll come off.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

the Inbred said:


> acetone also works...paint it on, let it soak a little, a little more acetone, and it'll come off.


That's what I used on my Merlin.

Acetone is what is in fingernail polish remover in case you have access to that.


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

MerlinAma said:


> That's what I used on my Merlin.
> 
> Acetone is what is in fingernail polish remover in case you have access to that.


I used fingernail polish remover on my Litespeed....

and my wife didn't complain at all for using it all up!


----------



## IronDonut (Dec 3, 2010)

A little heat seems to work the best for removing decals from ti frames. I've used a heat gun with good success before.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

IronDonut said:


> A little heat seems to work the best for removing decals from ti frames. I've used a heat gun with good success before.


I did not use a heat gun.... I just went at it with what I had in the garage (goo-gone, gasoline, plastic scrapers). I got my '03 stickers off... but it took more elbow grease than I expected... 

I will definitely use a heat gun next time!


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

redmasi said:


> I did not use a heat gun.... I just went at it with what I had in the garage (goo-gone, gasoline, plastic scrapers). I got my '03 stickers off... but it took more elbow grease than I expected...
> 
> I will definitely use a heat gun next time!


Cheap Wally Mart hair drying, and fingernail remover..Worked like a charm. Only speaking for myself, I ain't scaping my TI...


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

redmasi said:


> ... but it took more elbow grease than I expected...


Paint Stripper. (Strip-eze, Kleen-strip - whatever they have in Home Depot for cheap)

Takes no elbow grease, and about 30 seconds.


----------

